# Any value to collectors?



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bought a box lot of bottles and junk at a sale this week end and this was among the stuff. It's an unopened package of tobacco with a tax stamp dated 1903. I want to sell it but have no idea if anyone would buy it, or what it's worth.


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

Back view.


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

Side.


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

Other side.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure there's collectors out there who would like it.  Don't know the value, but tobacco memorabilia  is just as collectible as anything else.  One mans trash is always another mans treasure.  Nice find.  What bottles did you pick up?


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

This was with it. I like the bulldogs playing cards with a monkey! Also got a Congress & Empire C pint, Millville fruit jar quart, and some labeled stuff.


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 29, 2009)

I Love stuff like that! Of course I'm cheap, so I only pick it up if it's a couple bucks, but I'd grab it in a heartbeat. I sort of collect cards, too.. great - a go with for my card collection[8|]... Have a few matchbooks too.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 30, 2009)

just think in the years to come when cigarettes are band outright they'll triple in price.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  jane8851
> 
> This was with it. I like the bulldogs playing cards with a monkey! Also got a Congress & Empire C pint, Millville fruit jar quart, and some labeled stuff.


 HOW DOES ONE IMPREGNATE A MATCH?[:-] DO THEY THEN GIVE BIRTH TO LITTLE MATCHES? HOW SWEET! "YOU HAVE JUST GVEN BIRTH TO A LITTLE BOUNCING INCENDIARY DEVICE!!"[8D] THE MOMMA HOLDS IT TENDERLY IN HER ARMS AND SINGS "YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE....."OR ...."FIRE ON THE MOUTAIN" OR....."LIGHT MY FIRE"[8D] JIMI


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 30, 2009)

You're a riot Jamie!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2009)

Bet that is some good stuff. Be careful selling your tobacco. It is like selling liquor or firearms. make sure you state that it is not usable and is for display only.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> [8D] THE MOMMA HOLDS IT TENDERLY IN HER ARMS AND SINGS "YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE....."OR ...."FIRE ON THE MOUNTAIN" OR....."LIGHT MY FIRE"[8D] JIMI


 
 Jamie...

 Debbie Boone
 The Marshall Tucker Band
 The Doors

 []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> [8D] THE MOMMA HOLDS IT TENDERLY IN HER ARMS AND SINGS "YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE....."OR ...."FIRE ON THE MOUTAIN" OR....."LIGHT MY FIRE"[8D] JIMI


 
 Jamie...

 Debbie Boone
 The Marshall Tucker Band
 The Doors

 []


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 30, 2009)

the doors are so nice you named them twice =)..i have some tobbacco from saint james parish with an embossed indian on it..ill go try to take a cell phone pic


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 30, 2009)

Jamie i think its time we had a talk..You see..When 2 Matches love eachother........


 Here ya go . Once again sorry for the cell pics..Your lucky mine only has remnants of the stamp.

 the side saysThat it was only grownon the grand point ridgeparish of Saint James Louisiana 

 LOOK ITS PONTILED!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















 The real question is does it have value to you?
 i have a couple tobacco related items and i keep them as  kind of a side display.
 I really like yours ..Goodluck no matter what you do with it


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, That pack of chaw is probably worth more than twice as much as the best bottle in the box you got. I've seen unopened packs of cigarettes, and chewing tobacco in particular, go for well over 500 bucks. Isolated cases perhaps, but in general that class of stuff is insanely desirable. The tobacco collectors are hardcore, so I seriously wouldn't be surprised if you got 200+ for the thing. Mebbe I'm wrong, but with it being unopened and over 100 years old I would wager that it is by far the best thing from the box. Good score!

 So what other "junk" was at this sale? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree... that is something that never should have survived this long, and it is worth a couple hundred in that condition.


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow!
 Yours is super too, Just Dig It.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Jane..I retract my previous statement though ..no way in hell id keep a 200 plus dollar bail of 100 year old tobacco

 SHOW ME THE MONEY


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm selling it as fast as I can find a buyer. If anyone here wants it shoot me a PM with an offer.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't sell tobacco antiques on a bottle collector's forum. I doubt anyone will offer top dollar, or even half of it.

 Think about the most appealing title that you could give it, then throw that bad boy on eBay and see what happens!


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    RIGHT ON! TOO BAD THIS WAS NOT ON THE SONG GAME! I HAVE ADDED TWO MORE MARBLES FOR 2ND AND 3RD PLACES. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

WONDER WHAT KINDA TROUBLE YOU WOULD GET INTO IF IT WAS A 100 YEAR OLD BLOCK OF HASHISH? OR CANNABIS?[QUEEN VICTORIA LOVED THE STUFF,USED TO HAVE HASH CANDY,WHO CARED IF IT ROTTED YOUR TEETH OUT?] I SEE  BOTTLES WITH MORPHINE OR OTHER DRUGS STILL IN THEM SELL A GOOD DEAL ON EBAY.


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 1, 2009)

If I ever find a 100 yr old block of either of those you guys wouldn't be hearing about it on the forum. Unless you bribed me with cookies...


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

[][][] JAMIE


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  jane8851
> 
> If I ever find a 100 yr old block of either of those you guys wouldn't be hearing about it on the forum. Unless you bribed me with cookies...


 
 You might not tell us, we would just smell the vapors wafting in the breeze down the block. []

 Something like that would be worth a fortune to collectors. I hope one day i will be lucky enough to come across an unopened 1 pound jar full of 110 year old Moroccan hash. Could make a mint with it on the antiques black market. []


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 2, 2009)

My father was a bottle collector too, and when my parents bought an old house in Greenville NY he found a big bottle of opium. It had an old pharmacy label on it. The stuff inside was a solid mass of pale yellowish white stuff. Don't know if it was really opium but he hid it from us kids. It was 1968 and I was 17, just the right age to be curious enough to eat some. Oh the memories!


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just called my mother to find out whatever happened to that bottle. She remembered it, said it was a big black bottle and the label said laudanum. Doesn't remember what ever happened to it. Yeah, I bet.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 2, 2009)

Jane.You have to be the craziest chick on earth..or the smartest [] im not down with opiates..but im sure that was pure stuff.your My hero


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 2, 2009)

This was also in my box of junk this week end. Labels, tax stamp, and partial contents. Old stinky snuff, yum.


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 2, 2009)

One more.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 2, 2009)

Hot damn...That looks potent and what a hunk a hunk a burning Lung.. Nice Jar.Looks Valuable .thanks for sharing


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's a clip to make you laugh! I got this from Lauren....

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IoCGpP1FSM


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

really really really really funny! 
 ha ha snort![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hillarious[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]I think I`m dying[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

[][][][]


----------



## Clam (Oct 3, 2009)

I am sure some tabaccorama collectors would love to get their hands on that stuff, nice finds.........


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: jane8851
> 
> Just called my mother to find out whatever happened to that bottle. She remembered it, said it was a big black bottle and the label said laudanum. Doesn't remember what ever happened to it. Yeah, I bet.


 That would've been cocaine, instead of opium.  
 Finders keepers
 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  jane8851
> 
> This was also in my box of junk this week end. Labels, tax stamp, and partial contents. Old stinky snuff, yum.


 
 I could use some of that snuff stuff right about now, my nose is packed with black gold from privy dust [8D]


----------

